# Fuente 15+15 3A regulada regulable con proteccion de cortos



## Ivan N. (Dic 1, 2007)

Bueno gente aca les dejo el esquematico de una excelente fuente de 15V+15V 3A regulada regulable y con proteccion contra cortocircuitos, tanto para la parte positiva como la parte negativa, haciendo algunas modificaciones al circuito se pueden obtener otros valores de tension y corriente para adaptarla a algun transformador q ya se tenga.

Algunos detalles del esquematico que no se podian escribir bien:

D1, D2, D3, D4: diodos de proposito general de 3A
Todos los capacitores electroliticos son de 50V
D5, D6, D7, D8, D9, D10: 1N4148
D11, D12, D13, D14, D15, D16, D17, D18: 1N4007
K1, K2: reles de 12V
IC3, IC4: TL081

Borneras:

X1: entrada de +-15V AC y GND
X2: salida de +-15V DC y GND
X3: led
X4: pulsador normal abierto
X5: potenciometro de 10K
X6: 2N3055
X7: MJ2955
X8: led
X9: pulsador normal abierto

El 2N3055 y el MJ2955 deben ir montados en un disipador medianamente grande (aproximadamente de una resistividad termica de 1.7°C/W para los mas entendidos)... algo de mas o menos 10cm por 15cm... cuando pueda subo una foto...

R5 y R6:

Estas resistencias limitan la maxima corriente antes de que se activen las protecciones, la idea es que cuando circule la corriente maxima del transformador (en nuestro caso 3A) halla una caida de tension de 0.65V aprox en la rsistencia. De esta manera se polariza el transistor q dispara el optoacoplador que a su vez dispara el rele de 12V. Por lo tanto:

R=0.65V/Imax
R=0.22 ohms (en nuestro caso)

Esta resistencia asimismo debe ser de potencia:

P=0.65V*Imax
P=2W (aproximadamente en nuestro caso)

Bueno cualquier duda q salga sobre cosas q no hallan quedado en claro o dudas sobre el funcionamiento del circuito avisen y las voy a ir agregando.
Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Dic 1, 2007)

La tenés andando? o solo fue un prototipo?


----------



## Ivan N. (Dic 1, 2007)

Anda perfectamente desde hace mas de 2 años ya...
Saludos


----------



## mabauti (Dic 1, 2007)

Sería bueno que postearas el PCB


----------



## ciri (Dic 1, 2007)

Ivan N. dijo:
			
		

> Anda perfectamente desde hace mas de 2 años ya...
> Saludos



Eso es pura seguridad..

Garantía, mas de dos años, falto agregar.. en la intro..

Eso vale mucho..


----------



## marc308 (Jun 6, 2009)

hola ivan 

es excelente este circuito segun he mirado, mi prengunta es la siguiente mirando los datas de el 2n3055 y el mj 2955 los pines son:

mj2955                      2n3055

1 base                       1 base
2 emisor                    2 emisor
3 colector                  3 colector

segun todo esto seria entonces  x7 mj2955  donde la base va con el colector de Q2 y hacia la entrada de del lado negativo, el emisor va con el emisor de Q2 y el colector va conectado a la resistensia R4 hacia el pin 2 del IC4.

los IL 420 Optocoupler, Phototriac se pueden reemplazar por  MOC 3010 o que otra referencia

esta seria mi duda espero pronta respuesta mil y mil gracias ivan


----------



## George28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Excelente, usare esta fuente para mi proyecto de electronica, un amplificador de audio de 10w. es que necesito minimo un amperio por cada polaridad de la fuente. asi que creo que 3 amperios es suficiente. Muchas gracias.


----------

